# China Glaze Rainbow of Hope Collection



## Primandpolished (Feb 13, 2010)

Does anybody know if the colors in this collection are new or just a collection of colors China Glaze already has out....


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Feb 13, 2010)

They appear, to me, to be a new collection bc I've never seen that light orange color or the light blue color in China Glaze. Very pretty!!! IMHO, China Glaze is the best.


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 13, 2010)

Ooh those are pretty! They need to arrange them like the rainbow colors though! Good ole ROYGBIV!


----------



## Lucy (Feb 13, 2010)

it's new.. all proceeds go to cancer fundraising, and each colour represents a type of cancer. more info here!

China Glaze Rainbow of Hope Nail Polish Collection


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Feb 13, 2010)

Statistic: 1 in 8 Americans has cancer.


----------



## Primandpolished (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you ladies! I'm so glad to hear this is a new collection. Now I actually have a good valid excuse as to why I need to go polish shopping, lol.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 14, 2010)

Lol !

Some pretty colors, and i like it's also to support a cause.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 14, 2010)

That is great. Ill definitely be checking these out!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 16, 2010)

I have more info on these....some are existing colours that for the specified time period if purchased then a portion of the proceeds go to a cancer foundaiton, and some are new shades.


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 16, 2010)

Rats! I'm new to China Glaze but looked in to it and it looks like the only place in my town to get it is Sally Beauty...and I went there over the weekend and they didn't have any of the collections--just the basic polishes. There were a few of those spring ones I wanted, and now some of these. I'm going to have to figure out where I can purchase this stuff!

I would love to be able to get fun polish AND contribute to a VERY worthy cause.


----------



## fieryivy (Mar 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rats! I'm new to China Glaze but looked in to it and it looks like the only place in my town to get it is Sally Beauty...and I went there over the weekend and they didn't have any of the collections--just the basic polishes. There were a few of those spring ones I wanted, and now some of these. I'm going to have to figure out where I can purchase this stuff! I would love to be able to get fun polish AND contribute to a VERY worthy cause.

from what i have discovered w w w .head2toebeauty.com/nail_polishes/npo_china_glaze1.htm

they have cheap quick delivery and my USA friend recommends this site over sallys.


----------



## akira53 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for posting, I'll definitly check these out...it's for a good cause


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 24, 2010)

That is awesome! I need some more colors and it's for a cause.


----------



## perfervid_heart (Mar 27, 2010)

This is really cool. I'm thinking about picking up some of these and wearing multi-colored nails for Relay For Life. What a great idea! So glad China Glaze is doing this. That way when people ask what nail polish I'm wearing, it's a way to spread awareness!


----------

